
Take a Deep Breath and Say Hi to Your Exposome - extarial
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/take-a-deep-breath-and-say-hi-to-your-exposome/
======
mywacaday
Isn't that just a sub set of your phenotype?

~~~
lnanek2
Hmm, the subtitle says it includes "airborne microbes". Microbes can change,
though, can't they? There are procedures like fecal transplants just to kick
start different microbe populations in a person. So it isn't all just an
expression of their genes turning into physical traits, some of it is due to
their history and what they were exposed to. Some antibiotic treatments, for
example, could change your microbe population.

------
bachbach
Wanted there to be some images of it.

[https://i.ytimg.com/vi/y3jX2tKIau0/maxresdefault.jpg](https://i.ytimg.com/vi/y3jX2tKIau0/maxresdefault.jpg)

